# Weekly Competition 2018-07



## Mike Hughey (Feb 13, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F R2 U F' R F R U' R2 U2
*2. *F' U2 R' U R F U R2
*3. *U' R2 F R F' R F' U' R2
*4. *R' U F2 U' F' U F2
*5. *F U F U2 F U2 F R U

*3x3x3
1. *L2 F U2 B U2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 F U' L2 B U2 B' F R' B' L2
*2. *L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U F D2 R' D' F2 D' B F
*3. *B L2 B D2 B D2 U2 F D2 B2 D' L' F L R2 U' B' F2 R' D'
*4. *L' B2 F2 R' F2 L' U2 R' D2 L2 B2 D R F L2 F L2 D' B' U B
*5. *F2 D2 F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 F2 D' F L' D U2 B' U' R' F' R' U

*4x4x4
1. *F2 L2 R D U L' B' Uw2 B Fw2 R' D2 Uw Fw' D' Uw Fw F' Rw B2 Fw' U B' Fw2 Uw' F' L2 Rw2 Uw2 R2 D R Uw L2 B2 Fw2 F2 Uw' Fw' L
*2. *Fw F Rw2 F L' Uw' Fw F2 Uw' Rw' F2 U R Fw D' U B U2 R2 Uw B' U F' U F2 R B D' Uw2 F U' Rw B' R' Uw' U R B2 Fw F
*3. *R2 Fw' L' Rw' B Fw' D Uw' U' Fw2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 Rw' U B2 F' Uw' B' D' R' B Rw' D R2 Uw U2 Fw Uw Fw D Fw' L Rw' B Fw' Uw' Fw2
*4. *Fw' Rw F L Fw L R2 Fw' D2 L' Rw2 Uw' U' Fw' D' Rw' Fw Rw Fw' Uw2 U' B' Rw' D' U L Rw' R' D2 L2 Rw2 Fw U2 L B2 Rw2 D L F R2
*5. *D U F D2 Rw' B2 F R D Rw' Fw' Rw F Uw' Fw2 Rw2 Fw R B Fw' D B2 U' Rw R' D Uw' L R U' Rw R Fw2 F' L' Rw2 Uw' Fw2 R F'

*5x5x5
1. *D' Dw2 L' Rw2 R U2 Fw' D Dw' B' Fw2 Uw' Bw2 U B2 D' Dw F' U' R Bw' Dw L Rw U Bw2 Lw' Rw Uw F R D2 Dw' Rw2 B' Fw Lw2 D Dw B Bw' F' D B Fw U2 Fw2 R' F2 Rw2 U R Uw L2 Bw Fw' D U' Lw2 Dw2
*2. *Uw Lw' D2 Lw Fw Lw2 F Dw2 U L Uw2 L2 Lw' Rw D Uw' U' Lw Fw D' Uw' Rw2 B2 Bw Lw' Rw R Bw2 Dw Lw Rw2 B2 Dw2 B' U' L' Rw2 R' F2 L Uw' Rw Uw B' D' U' L' Lw B Bw' F' Uw2 Bw' U2 R B2 D' Bw' Fw' Uw2
*3. *Bw' Dw Rw R' Fw' Dw2 F2 D2 Lw2 Dw U Rw R' D' L2 Uw Fw2 Lw2 Dw2 Uw' Lw' Dw L D' B2 R2 U B D Dw2 L2 Lw' Rw2 Uw2 B2 L' R B' Uw2 L2 Lw' Dw U' F2 Lw' Dw' L2 Lw2 R2 D2 Rw' R Dw2 L Rw2 B L' Bw D2 U'
*4. *Dw Bw Fw Lw2 Uw2 U' F U2 L Uw' Fw2 Dw' Fw2 F D2 R2 D' Dw R2 B' R' B' D Fw' Lw' Rw2 B' L' Bw2 Lw B Fw U' Bw2 F' Lw D' Dw' U' R2 B2 F Lw F U B Dw B' Dw2 Bw' Rw2 F D Dw2 Uw Lw' U B D U2
*5. *Rw2 B' U2 B' F2 R' U' Fw2 Dw2 R' F' Uw' U2 L2 F2 U' B' R U2 B2 Dw Bw' Fw' L2 D Dw L2 Uw Fw' Dw Fw2 F2 R' F' Dw Fw2 L2 D L2 Rw2 R2 Uw2 B' D2 Dw' Lw Dw' L Uw' U' Lw' Rw Dw' L Rw B F' D Fw U2

*6x6x6
1. *2B F2 U2 L 3R R 3U 2B2 3F L2 2L' 3U U F' L' 3U2 3F 2F 2L 2R 2U 2L2 2B2 D 2D' 2U' 2F' L2 R' U 3F2 2F2 R 2B 2F2 2L2 2D2 2R2 B2 2B2 2F 3R D 2L' B' 3U U' 2F2 F' 2L 3R' R2 B2 U B F2 D' 3U2 U2 2B U' 2B 3F2 L R2 2F' U2 B' 2R2 3U2
*2. *L2 2D' 3R' 2D 2L 3R2 2U 2B2 2D 3R2 B L2 2U' 2B 2F 2L' 2R' 3U L2 2L2 B' 2B 3F2 3U' 2F' R' U 2L2 3R' 2F' R D' 2U' 2B2 3F2 U F2 L 3R' D 2F' 2R F2 R2 2B 2L2 2U F' U' 3F' L 2D2 3R2 2F 2U2 3F2 3U 2U' 2R2 2F2 F L2 F2 L2 B' 2D' B 3U' 2U' 3R
*3. *L 3R2 2F' 3R2 R' 2B2 2F' 2D' R 2U' 3F U' 2B2 F 2D U2 2L2 3R' 2U R' U' B 3U F2 U' L2 2F' 2R 2U2 3R D2 2U2 2F' L' 2D2 2B' 3F F U2 2F2 2L B' 2B2 D 3U' U' 2R R' 3F 2R F2 D B' F 2U2 R2 3U' L2 R' D L B2 3F 3R' 2D R 2F D' F2 3R'
*4. *2L B2 2B2 2F2 L' 2B L' 3U B2 F R2 D 2D 3R 2B2 3F D 3U U B 2B2 F L 2R 3U B 2D2 2R2 2D U2 R D' 2R R' B 3F D' 2L2 3F2 2U 3F2 F' 3U2 2B2 2D2 L 2L 2U2 L2 2D2 B' 2U' 2L' F2 2D2 3R2 2B 2U 2L 2R 2F2 F' 2D' 3U2 B' 2R 2B2 L2 D' 2U2
*5. *L2 2L' 3R' 2R2 U B' F 3U 2U' 3R 2F' 2R' 2B2 3F 2D 2R B2 3F L B' 2L' 3U' 3R2 2R' 3F' 2F 2L2 B2 2U 3F' U' 2F' D 2L 3R 2U' 3F' D2 2L R 3F2 2R 3F2 F 2U F 2D 2R 2D' U' 3F 2D' U 3F' 3R' 2U U' 3F F 2L' 3R 2U2 2R D' 2L' 2F' 2U' U R2 2D

*7x7x7
1. *L2 3B 3R2 R2 B 2R 3B' 3U L 3L2 2R2 D 2U2 2B' 2F2 L2 3L' 2B L' 2L 2D' 3F2 L2 3L' 2F D2 2D2 L 2L2 2R R2 3D' 3R2 2R 2D2 3U2 3L 3R2 2D' 2L 3F F' 3L' 2B' D2 B2 2L B' 3B2 3D2 3L' 2D 3U2 L2 2F 3U 2L' D 2U' 2B 2D' 3F F' 2U 3R 2R2 3U2 2U 2L2 R2 3F 3U' U B' 2L2 2D' 3D2 3U' 2U 3R D' 2L2 3L R2 3U2 2U 3B' 3F2 2U B' U' 2F2 L2 2U L' 2L2 B L 3D 3U2
*2. *F 2R' 2D2 3B' 2F' D 2U 3B L2 D' B' 3B2 3R' 2D2 R' 2F2 F 3D 3R 3F' 3D2 2R' 3D' 3F2 3D2 3U' U 2B' 3F 2U2 3R U2 L R' 3F2 L 3L 2B2 2D 2R' 3D2 2U2 2B 2U' 3L' 3U' 3B2 F' L' 2D2 L' 2B' 2U' B' 3B2 2L 3F' 2L 3B2 D 3F 2F' F 3D2 F 2L' 3R' R2 D2 2L 2R2 2D2 3L B2 2U2 2L2 D 3R2 2U' 3R B2 3F' 2R2 3U' B 2R 3U' 3B' 3F2 3U' 2U' R' 3B' 3U2 L' 3F2 2F2 F' 3R' 2R'
*3. *2R' R 3U2 L2 B' 3F2 2F F2 2L 2B2 3B2 3F' 3D' 3U2 2F2 2R U' 3R D 3U2 F' D2 L' B' 2B' 3B' 2F2 2U' L2 2L' 3B2 F' 2D2 3U' 2F 2U' U 2R 3U2 2U U 2L2 R 2U' F 2L 2R2 F2 3U' L 3B 3D2 U2 3R2 2B' 2U2 2L2 2D 3L2 3D' 3R' R2 D2 3U2 U' 3L' 3B2 2U2 3L 2U 3B 3D' 3L' R2 2U 3R R2 3B F2 D2 3D2 B2 3B 2F 3L' 2B2 2D 3D' 3U 3R' 3U' 2U2 L2 3B' 3D2 2U' 3R 2R R U
*4. *2R U' 3L' 2D2 3L' 3F 3D2 2U2 L2 R' 3D' 3F' 3D' 2U 2B2 2R2 3B2 D2 2D L' 3L' 3R 2R2 2D 3B' U2 3F2 R2 U F2 R2 D' 2D2 3U 2U2 U 3F2 3U' U' R' 3U' 3F 3D' 2U R U' 2R F2 L 2B' 2L' R' U' 2R2 2D R2 2U 3R2 2U' 3R' 2B 3B' L' 2L 2F2 3L 3U' B 3B2 3D U' 2L' 3L 3F' 3D2 U 2L 3L2 3B 3F' 3U 2F' 2D' 2L 3D U2 3L' 2F U 3L 2D2 L R2 2B' 3F 3U 3L2 3R' 2B2 2R
*5. *F 2D2 2B2 F' 3L2 2D 2U' F' L' 3B2 3F2 2F 3D2 L 2F2 D F' D' 2D 3L 2D L 2L D2 3F D L' R 3D' 2U' 3L' 3R B 2B' 2F' F' 2L 3B D2 2D' 2F2 2L' F R' 3F' D' 2L' 2D' 3L B 2B' 2F' 3R2 2R F' L2 2L2 2R' 3D' L2 2D2 L' R' 3B 3F 2L 2F' 3R2 2D2 3B2 3F' F 3D2 2F2 2L' 3L 3F 2R' 3F' 2L2 3B' 3R' 2U' 3B U' 2L 3L R F2 2L' 2D 3U 2L2 3R R D2 2L2 B' 2F2 R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R' U' R2 F2 U' F' U2 F
*2. *F2 R2 U' R F2 U' F2 R' F' U2
*3. *U R' U2 F R' F2 R' U' F U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *R' U B U2 D2 L B' L' D' L' D R2 L' B D2 U B2 U B2 D' Fw' Uw
*2. *D' L U2 R' D2 B F' U' L2 U2 F B L' R F D B2 U F2 Rw2 Uw2
*3. *F2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R' U2 D' B U2 B' D2 B2 F2 D2 L Fw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Uw B' Rw R2 Fw2 U Rw F2 L' D2 Rw2 Fw2 L F2 D U B' Rw2 D2 R' Fw D2 F2 U2 B D L' R2 B2 F' U R' Uw' F' U R2 D' Uw' L U
*2. *Fw U' Fw D2 B' Uw L2 Uw L2 R2 D' U' Fw' L Rw B' F2 U' L2 Rw2 D' Uw2 B Rw D2 Uw U' R' F2 R Uw Fw' U B' D Rw2 Uw2 R' Fw L
*3. *Uw' U2 Rw U L' Rw2 R F D' U2 B Fw' F D2 L' Rw2 R' D F R D' Uw' L' R2 D F L2 D Fw2 R2 F2 L Fw' F' L Rw R' U' F' L'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *R U B2 F2 Dw L Rw2 B Bw Fw' Rw D2 L' D2 Fw2 F' L' B' L Rw R Dw2 Uw L2 R' F' D' F' U B D2 L' Fw D2 R2 Uw' B2 D2 Dw' Uw Bw2 F Lw R2 D L D' F' Dw' L' Lw Rw2 R2 Fw2 Lw' Fw2 Uw' U' Bw2 Fw
*2. *F' L B' Lw B2 Dw2 R2 B' Bw2 Fw' Dw' L2 Dw' Bw2 Lw R' B' Uw U L Rw2 Fw' L' F Uw2 F2 Dw' U' Bw' Uw Rw2 D' Lw' Dw B' F' Dw R' D Dw' L2 Rw2 Dw' R2 Dw' Fw' U Lw2 Uw' B' D2 L' Rw Uw' U' B2 Uw' R B D2
*3. *Dw2 Lw Dw Rw2 R2 U' R' Uw U Bw' F2 L' Lw' Bw2 U2 B' L' U L D2 Dw2 U2 B' Bw' Uw2 B2 L Lw' D' B Fw' F2 D2 F Lw R F2 L2 Rw B2 D2 Dw2 Uw B2 Fw2 F L' Rw2 Fw Rw' Dw' R' D' B' F' L2 Uw' Rw' D' B'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2U2 3F' 3U2 2U U L2 2R 2D' F 2D2 3U2 2B2 L 2L 2D 3R 2B 2D2 2B L D' B2 L' R' U' F' 3U' 3R' B2 3F' F 3R R' 2F L' 3U U2 F 2U L' D' 3F' 2R' U 2F 2L' 2D' 2U' F L2 R D R' F2 3U' B2 3R D2 2L' 3F 2R 2F2 2R2 U L' 2R' 3U' F L2 B2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3D2 L2 B' F 2U' L2 F 2D' 2R B2 3F' 3U' B 2B 3D U' 3R2 2R 2D 3L 2D' 3D' 2U' U L2 3L2 2U2 2R' 2B' 2R' 3U' L' 2L2 3B2 2F 3D' 3F2 R 3U 2U' 2B2 D 2D' 3D2 3U U' B' 2D' 3R' 3D2 L2 D' 2D' B2 R' 3U2 3L F2 D L 3U' 2U' F2 U' L 3U L2 2R' B 3F L' 3F F2 2U 2B2 3B2 2L2 2U' 3L B2 2U' L 2L 3L 3R R 2U 2L' 2B' L2 3R' 2R 2B2 3D2 R2 B 3F 2L' 2R R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *R' L' D2 B2 L' U2 D L' R2 U' R' L' U L2 B2 R' L F2 R F2 B2 Rw' Uw'
*2. *D F2 D2 B2 L F R' F L2 R2 U' B' F2 L D B' F2 U' F U B2
*3. *F' B' U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 R U2 B' U2 R D F L' U2 L' R D2 U2 B Rw2 Uw2
*4. *D' R2 L2 D2 B' R F B' L' R2 U B D' F' D B2 R2 U D Fw
*5. *U' F U F' B L2 U' F L2 D2 B2 D' U2 R' B' L D' B2 L' Fw Uw2
*6. *U R B2 L' F' L2 R' F' U' R2 F L' U' L U L' B' U2 B' L Fw Uw2
*7. *D2 F L R2 B2 U L' D2 R L' F R2 L' D2 R2 B' U R' F' R2 U Fw Uw2
*8. *F' D F2 B2 D2 B F D2 B U2 L' D' U L B' D L' U2 B Rw Uw2
*9. *B2 F D' L2 D2 L F2 D' R U D' F' L2 R2 B' L2 B' L' D' R2 Fw Uw2
*10. *L U B F' L2 R2 B' F2 D L' B2 D2 U2 B2 U R2 U' L2 R Fw Uw'
*11. *D2 L' D U2 R' D' R' D' F2 U D R L2 U' D' F2 D' U' F2 Rw Uw2
*12. *L' R2 U2 F R' L B' F U L R' D' B2 L U2 B' F R U2
*13. *U' B' D L D' U' R L2 U' D' B U' L2 D L R' F2 B' D' U' B2 Rw Uw2
*14. *B' L' B L' R2 U' R D2 R2 D' F' U2 F B2 L R F L' D2 Rw' Uw2
*15. *D F' R U2 D' R B R B' L' B' F2 R2 F2 R F' L B R2 Fw' Uw2
*16. *L2 B R2 L' F' L' R2 F' R' D R F D2 B' D2 F' B2 L B' U' L2 Fw Uw
*17. *D' L' F2 B U B2 D L2 B L' D B' R' B2 L' U2 F' B L' Fw' Uw
*18. *B' D2 L' D U' F B U2 F' L R' D R2 D2 L F R2 U2 D' F
*19. *L D' R2 F2 R U' D' R' U2 B2 R' F2 U2 F' U2 D R2 D L2 U' Rw Uw
*20. *B2 U' L D B D R2 D2 U' R2 U D2 R' F D2 L' F2 B R L Fw' Uw2
*21. *R' F D' L F2 B' D R U2 L2 B L' B2 F2 L' F' U2 D R2 L Fw' Uw2
*22. *B2 L2 U' D F R D' R L2 F L D' B' U' B' D R' D' L2 U2 Fw Uw'
*23. *L' R' F' R2 U2 L' B D U L D2 F2 B L2 R' D2 U2 R U D F' Rw2 Uw
*24. *L B' U' F' L B2 D2 F2 B2 R L F2 L U2 R L2 F2 B2 R L2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*25. *L U2 R' L2 U' B' R' L' U D L B U F D2 F D F R' U2 Rw2 Uw'
*26. *D2 F' B' L' R U2 L B D2 F' B2 U2 D2 B2 U' L' R2 U2 L R2 U Fw Uw'
*27. *D2 F B2 R' L B U2 F' R D R2 U B2 U2 B R L D B2 L Uw2
*28. *R L D2 U L' B2 D2 U2 B D' L' B2 F' D' B2 L2 F2 R2 L Fw Uw2
*29. *L2 D2 B' F R2 D2 R L2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D F' D L2 R' U Rw' Uw2
*30. *U F2 U' R2 U2 D' B2 F2 U R F2 L2 U' F' D U' B' R U' L Fw Uw
*31. *D' B2 U' B' F R D B L' R' B' U R B2 F R D R U2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*32. *F U R D' L D L' R2 B U' D L B2 D' F2 L' U R' U2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*33. *R2 F U F' R2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F' U' D' R' D L F' D2 F U2 F' Rw' Uw2
*34. *R' L B' U' D L R D2 F B R' U' L D L2 U' L2 B2 R' Fw Uw'
*35. *U L2 R U' D2 F L2 R2 B' U2 L D' R' L' U F' R2 L' D L2 Fw Uw'
*36. *B L' D2 B2 L B U R2 D B2 D' U R' F' D B2 L R' B R' Fw' Uw2
*37. *F L2 U R2 L' D L2 F' R2 F L F2 L' F D' L' D L2 R U2 R' Fw' Uw2
*38. *U D L2 U B2 D2 R L2 U2 R2 D R' U L' U' B' R2 F U Fw' Uw'
*39. *R' F' L' R U R' D2 F U L2 U2 R2 F2 B D R2 U' D' B2 R Fw Uw
*40. *R' F' D2 U' B' F' D' L2 B2 D U L F2 U' F' R2 B' L2 R' Fw Uw2
*41. *D2 U L D B' U' R' D2 L2 B' R2 D' R2 B F' U' F' R B Rw' Uw'
*42. *F' B2 R2 L B2 R L2 D B' F U2 B R U L2 D2 U2 R2 B D L Fw Uw2
*43. *B' D U2 F B2 D' R F' D' R B' U D' L2 U F2 R2 B2 U Rw2 Uw'
*44. *D U R U D' F' R F U2 D2 R D' L2 U2 R D B2 L' B2 R' B Rw2 Uw2
*45. *D' U B2 L2 F2 B' L U D2 L' U L' D' U F B L' F' D F U' Fw
*46. *L D2 R U2 L U2 R2 D' U2 F U' D' B' R D B U2 D R' Fw Uw2
*47. *L2 F U2 L F L2 D2 F2 L' D B' R' D' U' R U2 D2 L' F R2 L Fw Uw2
*48. *D' R2 B U F L2 F2 U D B' D2 R2 F' L' U2 L2 R2 B F D F' Rw2 Uw'
*49. *L2 F' R U' F L2 D' R B2 L' D2 F' B' U2 R B F D U B' Rw2 Uw2
*50. *U' R U2 F' B U L' F D B' F' R2 L' D' U' R2 D' F' U2 B Rw2 Uw
*51. *U' R' D2 R' L' F' R2 U2 F' L' R2 D' R D' R' B' D U2 F' B' Rw Uw'
*52. *D B U' F' R' B R F2 B' U' L2 B R D U' B2 F D R2 Fw' Uw
*53. *U F' R' U L' R B2 U R L' B L' D2 B' R2 D2 B' R' B R' F Uw'
*54. *R' F2 D2 F2 D' L2 R U' R' F U F2 D' B F L R2 U2 L B Rw' Uw2
*55. *B R' F B D B2 R B' R' L' F' U' B2 R2 L' F D L' U B' R2 Fw Uw2
*56. *U L B' F2 R2 F' B' U2 F' B2 D L' F' R2 B' L R2 B' R L Fw' Uw'
*57. *D' F L2 B D' U L U2 R F2 R L2 B2 D' L' B' F2 R' F' B U' Fw Uw2
*58. *L2 R B D2 U2 L2 F' U D' R2 F R B R2 F' U' R' B R2 Fw Uw'
*59. *D2 R2 D2 B' F D R2 U' B F R2 U D F2 R' L2 D2 L B' Uw2
*60. *B D R' B R' B L2 U D' B' L' B2 F' R F L F' B U2 L2 R'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 F L2 B' R' D2 F2 D R' B R' U F' U2
*2. *U2 L' F2 R F2 R B2 L' U2 F2 L' B' L R2 D L2 U2 L B' D' L2
*3. *F2 D' R2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L F D' U' L' F R' B' R2 U
*4. *D2 B2 D R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U F2 R D' F' L R B' D' L' U' R'
*5. *B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R B2 F2 L' R' B2 D F' U' B' F2 D2 B' U' L2 F

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *D B2 R2 B2 U' L B D2 L B D2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 B2
*2. *U2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 R F L' B2 R2 D F' D F U2
*3. *D2 F L2 B' U2 R2 D2 B' R2 B F2 D' L' B' F U' L2 F' U R' U2
*4. *U' F2 D2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 F L U B2 D2 B' L F' R2 D
*5. *B L2 F' U2 R2 B2 U2 B R2 D2 L2 D B D2 U F' U' L B' U' F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *L B' L' D R2 L U' F' U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 L D2 L' U2
*2. *B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 D F2 D F R' U' L' U F U B' F2
*3. *D2 U2 L2 R' U2 B2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' D U2 F' D L U F' L' U R
*4. *D2 F' U' L2 D B R2 U' L F D R2 U' R2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 U2
*5. *R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 D U2 L2 U2 F2 L' D' U L R F R U2 B2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F D B2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' U F' U2 L' B L2 B U' L2 F2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R U R2 F' R F2 U2 F' R2
*3. *F R2 B R2 B' R2 D2 R2 B U2 B2 L B L U R D' L' F2 D' L2
*4. *L2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 D Fw R' F R2 D2 Rw' Uw R2 D' B' Rw' R2 F Uw' U F L' D L2 B L2 U2 Rw' D2 Uw Fw U F Rw R Fw2 L2 Fw2 Rw Uw

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U' R U' R2 U2 R' F2 R' F'
*3. *R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 U L2 U2 R D2 F D F L2 F R D U'
*4. *L' B2 Fw2 Uw' Rw' U L' Rw' Fw L2 F2 U' Fw U2 R2 U2 R D2 R' Fw F2 Uw' L' B2 Fw2 D Uw R' B2 Fw2 F2 Uw B' L2 Fw2 R2 F L F' R'
*5. *F2 D Uw' Lw' Rw' R' Bw2 D2 U R D2 B' Bw Fw' F' Dw' B2 F' U B' F Rw F D' Uw2 U' Bw Uw B2 D Fw L2 R' U' L B' Bw' Fw2 F U' F' Dw' Lw2 Dw L Rw F' Dw2 Uw2 R' Bw' Rw2 B' Bw' F2 L' Dw' Fw2 Dw' Bw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R F' R' F2 R' F' R U' R' U'
*3. *U R' F2 D F L' D2 R2 F L F2 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 D2 R' B2 L
*4. *Uw U2 Rw B Rw2 R B2 F2 Uw2 F Rw' Fw R U Fw2 Uw' L D2 Uw' B' L' R2 D' B2 F D Uw2 L2 Rw R Uw' R B L' R Fw2 L Rw' B F
*5. *D2 Uw2 L R' Fw' Rw2 D2 Rw Uw' Bw' D U Bw Lw2 B Bw' F2 Rw' Bw R2 Bw Fw2 L' Bw' Fw R D' Lw D' Uw L2 Dw F' Dw' Lw Rw F2 L2 Lw Fw2 R Dw2 Rw D Dw2 L D Fw2 Uw2 U' F' U2 L' R2 Uw' Bw2 Rw2 F Dw' U'
*6. *U L 3F' F 3U 2U U2 3F' U L2 2L2 F' L2 U' 3R' 2D 3U 2U' U2 L2 2L F L 2U2 2F' 3U' L R2 D2 3R2 2R2 2D' L' 2R2 3U' 2L 2F 3U 2R2 F2 R' U' R' 3U2 2R2 2B2 D 2U L 2R2 2U' R2 2D2 2F2 U' 2B2 3R' 2R2 B' 2U' 3R' U' 2L' 3R D2 U L 2F F' L'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U' F' U R' U F2 U R
*3. *F' U R U' D B' U' F R F B R2 U2 F2 U2 B U2 D2 F'
*4. *Rw' R' Uw B' Fw D Rw' B Fw2 R2 U B F2 Uw' U R' D' U Rw2 Fw2 D F D Uw2 U2 Fw F' U B L2 B D Uw2 U Rw' D' Uw R Uw U'
*5. *L' B2 Bw' Rw Fw' U2 B' Bw L2 Uw' Fw Lw' B2 Lw' Rw R2 U' Rw U' Fw2 F L' Dw Rw2 Dw U' Bw Fw2 Dw' R D Uw B' D2 L2 Uw R U2 Rw' F' Uw F L' Uw B' Bw2 Fw Lw' Dw' U2 Rw F2 Uw' B Lw' Dw U Rw' Bw' F'
*6. *3R2 R D' 2D2 2R B L' 2B 2D2 2R B' 2B' 3F2 F' 2U' 3F F L' 2L2 2U2 L2 2L 3U U 2B2 3R2 D' 2D' L2 2L2 2R R D 2D2 3U2 F' 2L2 R' 3U2 2B2 F' 3U' B' D2 U' 2B' L' 3F L2 2L 2D2 L2 B2 2B' U2 2L' D' 2D 2U' L 2L' 3R 2D 2U2 3F R' 3U2 B' U2 F'
*7. *2D' 2B' F2 L' 3U B' 2F2 2D2 2L 2R' 2D 3D2 2R 2B L' 3U2 R 3D' 2U2 U' 2L' 2R 3B' 2L' 2B' 2R R' 3D2 2R' 2U 2L 3L 3R 2R' 2B 3F U2 R' D2 2D2 3U2 2R 2U2 3L 3U2 2U2 R2 B2 2U2 U 2L' B2 2U2 3B D' L' 3B2 2F2 3D' R' 2D2 2B2 3B 2D' U 2L' 3F2 3R' 2U' U2 3B R2 3F' U L 3F 3U' 2U 3R' 2R' R' 3D2 R 2U2 3R 3U 3F' F2 3D U' 3R' 2B2 3B F' 2R' 3D 3U' 2B2 D2 3L

*Clock
1. *UR4+ DR3- DL6+ UL5+ U0+ R3+ D6+ L1- ALL1- y2 U3+ R1- D4- L6+ ALL4+ DL UL
*2. *UR2- DR4+ DL4+ UL3+ U2+ R5- D3+ L0+ ALL1+ y2 U3+ R4- D4+ L2- ALL6+ UL
*3. *UR4+ DR2- DL0+ UL4- U2+ R3- D4- L1- ALL4- y2 U2+ R1+ D4+ L5+ ALL4+ UR DL UL
*4. *UR4- DR4+ DL3+ UL5- U4+ R4+ D2+ L2- ALL0+ y2 U3+ R1+ D1+ L1+ ALL1- UR DL UL
*5. *UR1- DR2+ DL5- UL3- U1- R4+ D5- L6+ ALL1- y2 U5+ R4- D4+ L3- ALL3+ UR UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U R B L' B' U' L' l' r' b u
*2. *U B' L' U' B' L U B' l' b'
*3. *R' B' R' B L' U' B' L u
*4. *U' B' R B' R B' L B U l r' b u
*5. *R' L R' U R U' R' l' r b' u

*Square-1
1. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, -2) /
*2. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -5) / (3, 6) / (-1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(-5, 6) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, 3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, -4)
*4. *(1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (1, -5) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) /
*5. *(3, -4) / (-5, -5) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 3) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (-2, 2) / (-2, 0)

*Skewb
1. *L' B R B U' L' R' U' L' B' U'
*2. *R U' R L R L' R B' U' B' U'
*3. *L U B' U B' L R' B U' B' U'
*4. *U' R U' R' U R' U R U B' U'
*5. *B U' R U' B' L' R U' L' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*Mini Guildford
2. *R' F' R' F U2 R' U R' F'
*3. *R2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 B F2 U2 R' F' L U L2 D' R' B' R2
*4. *L' R2 F' R' Fw' Uw' B' F' L U F' R D U2 Fw2 F L' F L2 Uw' Rw' F' Uw' B' R' Fw2 Rw2 F Rw' D' Uw L' B' D' U2 L2 U Fw' U' B
*5. *L Lw' F2 D U' Rw Dw U B2 Bw' Dw2 U2 R U R' Dw' Uw' F Dw' Fw' R' Bw Fw Rw2 U2 L Lw' F2 Lw2 Bw2 R' Uw2 Lw' Rw D B2 F' R' U' Lw' D2 Rw2 D Lw2 F2 Rw2 D L' Lw2 Bw Rw2 R Fw' Lw2 Dw F2 L' Uw' Rw2 Bw
*OH. *B L' B' D' R2 F U' B U' L F2 U R2 L2 D' R2 B2 U D2 L2 D2
*Clock. *UR4- DR5+ DL1- UL2+ U2- R4- D6+ L2+ ALL6+ y2 U3- R3+ D4- L1+ ALL4+ DR DL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *R' B' U' B U' L' U R r' b'
*Skewb. *B' U B R' U' R' B L R' B' U'
*Square-1. *(1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -4) / (-2, 0) /


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Feb 13, 2018)

*3x3*: 25.24, (26.73), 23.65, 22.26, (22.19) = *23.71*


----------



## Lili Martin (Feb 13, 2018)

2x2 : (8.16), 10.85, 11.38, 9.84, (14.05) = 10.69
3x3 : 40.00, (41.20), 41.02, (31.73), 34.02 = 38.35
4x4 : 2:12.94, (2:20.45), (1:54.38), 2:04.00, 2:08.53 = 2:08.49
5x5 : 4:15.31, 3:40.25, 3:36.56, (3:33.76), (4:20.69) = 3:50.71
6x6 : 6:52.53, (6:53.63), 6:46.02, (6:23.20), 6:43.96 = 6:47.50
2-4 relay : 3:49.07
2-5 relay : 7:24.16
2-6 relay :
2-7 relay : 25:40.01


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 13, 2018)

2x2- 4.321

4.084,2.762+, (9.32), 4.119, (3.186)

3x3- 20.121

22.756, 18.254, (DNF), 19.355, (16.955)


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Feb 14, 2018)

2x2 : (6.55), 5.56, (4.18), 4.54, 4.40 = 4.83
3x3 : (15.84), (12.79), 14.81, 13.83, 14.99 = 14.54
4x4 : 54.28, (48.32), 53.26, 51.45, (54.53) = 53.00
5x5 : 1:46.44, 1:43.07, (1:46.70), (1:26.63), 1:34.60 = 1:41.37
6x6 : (2:58.03), (2:40.03), 2:47.05, 2:52.19, 2:48.06 = 2:49.10
7x7 : (4:29.45), (3:59.05), 3:59.94, 4:11.32, 3:59.56 = 4:03.61
2 BLD : 43.10, 55.54, 38.85 = 38.85
3 BLD : 2:04.63, DNF, DNF = 2:04.63
OH : 41.86, (28.53), 29.68, (42.23), 39.79 = 37.11
MTS : 46.08, 46.45, (39.99), (46.72), 45.39 = 45.97
2-4 relay : 1:16.05
2-5 relay : 3:03.92
2-6 relay : 5:59.79
2-7 relay : 9:48.44
Clock : 14.42, (24.17), (13.52), 13.72, 17.59 = 15.24
Megaminx : 1:26.88, 1:30.99, (1:23.62), (1:50.66), 1:29.41 = 1:29.09
Pyraminx : (5.54), 6.28, 6.20, (7.72), 5.90 = 6.13
Square-1 : (30.13), 28.65, (23.70), 29.34, 30.01 = 29.33
Skewb : 6.24, (10.67), (5.95), 9.74, 9.43 = 8.47
Kilominx : (53.06), 39.08, (36.19), 39.94, 37.82 = 38.95
Mini Guildford : 6:24.72


----------



## TCCuber (Feb 17, 2018)

2x2: 1.92 Average, 1.29 Single
3x3: 9.08 Average, 8.21 Single
4x4: 38.11 Average, 34.27 Single
7x7: 3:46.26 Average, 3:33.50 Single
2BLD: 10.64 Mean, 6.47 Single
3BLD: 30.58 Mean, 28.59 Single
4BLD: DNF Mean, 3:24.46 Single
5BLD: DNF First Solve, Didn't Finish Average But Maybe I Will Soon
OH: 20.08 Average, 17.34 Single
Match The Scramble: 1:04.52 Average, 28.89 Single
2-4 Relay: 56.06
2-5 Relay: 2:24.67
Clock: DNF Average, 8.31 Single
Pyraminx: 4.91 Average, 3.72 Single
Square-1: 17.11 Average, 12.62 Single
Skewb: 5.82 Average, 4.37 Single


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 17, 2018)

TCCuber said:


> 3x3: 9.08 Average, 8.21 Single


Hi, we want the times for all of your solves, not just the average.


----------



## CarterK (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm pretty sure Ishaan Lal(@thecubingwizard) meant to DNF his 5BLD result based on the comments but I'm not sure.


----------



## thecubingwizard (Feb 17, 2018)

CarterK said:


> I'm pretty sure Ishaan Lal(@thecubingwizard) meant to DNF his 5BLD result based on the comments but I'm not sure.


You are correct. I changed it to DNF about 15 minutes before I read this comment! Good catch!


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Feb 17, 2018)

I like how the cubing community is so honest, we DNF our own solves.


----------



## theos (Feb 18, 2018)

There is a suspicious FMC solve by Keenan Bruce: 20 moves, no explanation, and looks very much like a computer 2-phase solution.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2018)

theos said:


> There is a suspicious FMC solve by Keenan Bruce: 20 moves, no explanation, and looks very much like a computer 2-phase solution.


I changed this to a DNF. We probably should require an explanation for any FMC solve, but certainly for any solve sub-30, we absolutely must have an explanation that makes sense, or we will have no choice but to change it to a DNF.


----------



## Thom S. (Feb 18, 2018)

*3x3: 26.55*
27.401
25.184
27.079
(24.494)
(28.908)

*OH: 01:06.17*
01:08.904
01:02.304
01:07.314
(01:11.092)
(59.82)

*Square-1: 20.16*
(21.017)
(14.308)
20.851
20.965
18.679

*Megaminx: 02:51.66*
02:58.104
02:48.037
(02:35.442)
02:48.870
(03:07.863)


----------



## VDel_234_ (Feb 18, 2018)

Here are my Times

2x2: 6.80, 9.03, 6.03, (9.41), (5.18) = 7.29

3x3: 21.87, 25.60, 24.39, (18.55), (28.95) = 23.95

4x4: 1:35.09, (1:26.91), (1:50.82), 1:42.90, 1:33.79 = 1:37.26

5x5: 3:07.41, 3:09.19, (2:49.49), (3:14.03), 2:57.79 = 3:04.80

6x6: 6:42.64, 9:38.33, 6:37.16, (DNF), (6.28.20) = 7:39.38

3x3 OH: (1:50.89), 1:03.19, (53.03), 1:03.14, 57.60 = 1.01.31

2x2-4x4 Relay: 2:22.50

2x2-5x5 Relay: 5:14.96

2x2-6x6 Relay: 15:21.42

Pyra: 22.32, 20.48, (15.41), 23.55, (29.79) = 22.12

Comments:
Could have done better on 3x3, but I wasn't completely warmed up. 2x2-6x6 relay I got a fairly large pop on 6x6. I blame the fact that I have a crappy un-modified ShengShou 6x6 V1. 5x5 was actually really good for me! Finally, I suck at Pyra, so I don't really care what my times are


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Feb 19, 2018)

theos said:


> There is a suspicious FMC solve by Keenan Bruce: 20 moves, no explanation, and looks very much like a computer 2-phase solution.


Well, that ruins the principle of honesty, doesn't it?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 19, 2018)

Yay, first time competing on the forums.

2x2 : 2.91, 3.64, 4.71, 3.87, 3.99 = 3.83
3x3 : 18.22, 12.01, 15.04, 14.44, 16.42 = 15.30 Messed up the first solve terribly on OLL
4x4 : 1:00.72, 1:02.43, 1:00.45, 1:06.69, 1:03.44 = 1:02.20
5x5 : 2:10.85, 2:09.03, 2:15.84, 2:16.34, 2:12.10 = 2:12.93
6x6 : 3:59.69, 4:12.13, 4:06.77, 4:21.72, 3:58.51 = 4:06.20
7x7 : 6:24.27, 6:39.19, 7:42.29, 7:40.87, 6:57.39 = 7:05.82 Third solve pop, and fourth solve terrible look-ahead.
2x2 BLD : DNF, 47.15, 41.89 = 41.89
3x3 BLD : 1:34.80, 2:04.88, 1:58.77 =1:52.82 First solve PB by 2 seconds.
3x3 oh : 28.81, 28.08, 34.86, 24.82, 34.19 = 30.36
2x2-4x4 : 1:22.32
2x2-5x5 : 3:35.98
2x2-6x6 : 8:27.57 Really slow 6x6 solve, something around 4:45ish
2x2-7x7 : 15:21.31 I am uncertain if this will count since I submitted it a little after the closing of this weeks competition (Forgot about the time differance). If it is/was to late, no worries and I will be sure to do it sooner next week. 
Clock : 16.32, 12.05, 15.38, 17.62, 13.64 = 15.11
Megaminx : 1:41.08, 1:44.43, 1:44.89, 1:45.87, 1:33.72 = 1:43.47
Pyraminx : 5.00, 6.78, 7.15, 6.57, 5.16 = 6.17 Pretty slow.
Skewb : 6.43, 5.68, 6.28, 5.81, 6.38 = 6.16
Square 1 : 29.97, 29.29, 33.56, 24.74, 30.52 = 29.93
Kilominx : 57.51, 43.20, 49.13, 44.66, 39.73 = 45.66
Mini Guildford: 7:38.94


----------



## Lumej (Feb 19, 2018)

2x2: 9.85, 8.00, 9.73, (7.75), (25.63) = 9.19
3x3: (27.16), 21.66, 22.17, 24.30, (18.76) = 22.71
4x4: 1:59.05, (1:50.28), (2:05.52), 1:55.84, 2:04.13 = 1:59.67
5x5: (3:46.58), (3:17.32), 3:40.88, 3:42.38, 3:34.76 = 3:39.34
234: 2:36.07
2345: 6:50.83
3x3oh: (59.14), 50.73, (49.97), 52.00, 52.32 = 51.68
pyraminx: (21.29), 17.19, 17.22, 19.38, (10.60) = 17.93

@cubeshepherd - Welcome to the forum & weekly competition : )


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 19, 2018)

Lumej said:


> 2x2: 9.85, 8.00, 9.73, (7.75), (25.63) = 9.19
> 3x3: (27.16), 21.66, 22.17, 24.30, (18.76) = 22.71
> 4x4: 1:59.05, (1:50.28), (2:05.52), 1:55.84, 2:04.13 = 1:59.67
> 5x5: (3:46.58), (3:17.32), 3:40.88, 3:42.38, 3:34.76 = 3:39.34
> ...


Thank you very much Lumej. I am glad to now be able to compete with you all.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 20, 2018)

Results for week 7: congrats to TheDubDubJr, thecubingwizard and Jack Pfeifer

*2x2x2*(139)

 1.49 Khairur Rachim
 1.68 MattheoDW
 1.70 applezfall
 1.92 leomannen
 2.01 TheDubDubJr
 2.02 asacuber
 2.02 Zac04attack
 2.18 lejitcuber
 2.19 turtwig
 2.40 RCTACameron
 2.43 oskarinn
 2.52 [email protected]
 2.53 Jack Pfiefer
 2.57 thecubingwizard
 2.59 the super cuber
 2.59 DhruvA
 2.72 [email protected]
 2.78 ExultantCarn
 2.83 Jscuber
 2.83 cuberkid10
 2.94 Competition Cuber
 3.04 Ethan Horspool
 3.06 tdm
 3.10 CubicOreo
 3.17 Mcuber5
 3.19 Nadav Rosett
 3.20 Jack Pfeifer
 3.31 Zeke Mackay
 3.35 papasmurf
 3.36 Elf
 3.38 Brendan Bakker
 3.38 AidanNoogie
 3.40 2017LAMB06
 3.41 Underwatercuber
 3.43 2016LAIL01
 3.46 [email protected]
 3.49 Coastal Cubing
 3.50 RobinCube
 3.53 Sixstringcal
 3.53 Shadowjockey
 3.55 Josh5271
 3.65 DGCubes
 3.65 Marcus Siu
 3.68 Rubiksdude4144
 3.72 Leo Annett
 3.72 [email protected]
 3.79 CornerCutter
 3.83 cubeshepherd
 3.87 MartinN13
 3.95 ichcubegern
 3.97 typo56
 3.98 typeman5
 3.98 Moonwink Cuber
 4.04 sigalig
 4.04 Dream Cubing
 4.17 Duncan Bannon
 4.28 Mackenzie Dy
 4.30 leudcfa
 4.32 MCuber
 4.36 E-Cuber
 4.38 Katiedavies3103
 4.39 ARandomCuber
 4.42 NolanDoes2x2
 4.54 Ghost Cuber
 4.63 DaniëlKassab1
 4.66 TasseRasse
 4.74 Jonsa87
 4.75 Teemu
 4.78 Ianwubby
 4.80 CubeStack_Official
 4.80 Keenan Johnson
 4.80 xyzzy
 4.81 Mark Boyanowski
 4.83 bacyril
 4.84 Oatch
 4.89 JackPurdum
 4.94 obelisk477
 4.97 buzzteam4
 4.99 WorldoBlocks
 5.05 Bogdan
 5.07 redoxxy
 5.11 kumato
 5.12 Lykos
 5.22 abunickabhi
 5.33 Vlogger088
 5.33 CubingRF
 5.33 cytokid101
 5.36 The Blockhead
 5.46 teboecubes
 5.48 tigermaxi
 5.49 Aerospry
 5.63 NathanaelCubes
 5.65 TipsterTrickster
 5.67 whatshisbucket
 5.68 PotatoesAreUs
 5.70 Deri Nata Wijaya
 5.74 motionglitch
 5.85 epride17
 5.86 Dynamic Waluigi
 5.94 Ali161102
 5.99 Moreno van Rooijen
 6.03 Glomnipotent
 6.18 Sue Doenim
 6.25 oliviervlcube
 6.28 h2f
 6.29 Jami Viljanen
 6.30 Woodman567
 6.32 sam596
 6.53 Selkie
 6.57 theos
 6.63 Momedy
 6.65 Kenneth Svendson
 6.66 LostGent
 6.70 Lewis
 6.75 SpartanSailor
 6.81 EdubCubing
 6.92 speedcube.insta
 7.29 VDel_234_
 7.31 Zachie Chan
 7.62 dnguyen2204
 7.68 Prem The Cuber
 8.15 Ecuasamurai
 8.38 FireCuber
 8.53 J2
 8.88 Bubbagrub
 9.10 WillyTheWizard
 9.19 Lumej
 9.27 Mike Hughey
 9.57 Justin Miner
 9.60 KylerWoods
 10.00 Jacck
 10.69 Lili Martin
 14.02 GTregay
 15.53 ToastasaurusCuber
 25.38 keebruce
 27.69 cougarscratch
 34.25 MatsBergsten
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF TCCuber
*3x3x3 *(163)

 7.71 lejitcuber
 8.03 Khairur Rachim
 8.33 Jack Pfiefer
 8.90 Carterk
 9.25 cuberkid10
 9.34 Jack Pfeifer
 9.38 Ethan Horspool
 9.40 speedcuber71
 9.43 [email protected]
 9.58 Zeke Mackay
 9.76 Zac04attack
 9.80 thecubingwizard
 9.92 applezfall
 10.07 TheDubDubJr
 10.24 tdm
 10.28 Elf
 10.30 thejerber44
 10.32 Mollerz
 10.39 asacuber
 10.40 ichcubegern
 10.54 MattheoDW
 10.63 Competition Cuber
 10.73 [email protected]
 10.82 Dream Cubing
 10.84 RCTACameron
 10.89 the super cuber
 11.08 turtwig
 11.33 Mcuber5
 11.36 typeman5
 11.42 Keroma12
 11.47 DGCubes
 11.52 Jscuber
 11.56 GenTheThief
 11.80 Marcus Siu
 11.82 Jonsa87
 11.94 AidanNoogie
 11.97 papasmurf
 12.13 sigalig
 12.18 Mackenzie Dy
 12.19 abunickabhi
 12.32 CubicOreo
 12.46 typo56
 12.56 ExultantCarn
 12.58 2017LAMB06
 12.70 [email protected]
 12.71 WorldoBlocks
 12.72 Mark Boyanowski
 12.73 ARandomCuber
 12.74 2016LAIL01
 12.82 DhruvA
 12.89 Shadowjockey
 12.91 DaniëlKassab1
 12.91 Keenan Johnson
 13.10 TasseRasse
 13.18 obelisk477
 13.21 Coastal Cubing
 13.28 Brendan Bakker
 13.31 CubeStack_Official
 13.34 Sixstringcal
 13.50 Underwatercuber
 13.52 Leo Annett
 13.81 Katiedavies3103
 13.83 Moonwink Cuber
 14.09 ican97
 14.37 DumplingMaster
 14.48 Ianwubby
 14.54 bacyril
 14.64 Glomnipotent
 14.65 CornerCutter
 14.65 Zachie Chan
 14.83 denthebro
 14.86 Josh5271
 14.88 RobinCube
 14.90 JackPurdum
 14.91 LostGent
 14.98 leomannen
 15.00 Rubiksdude4144
 15.10 xyzzy
 15.11 OJ Cubing
 15.16 Selkie
 15.30 cubeshepherd
 15.31 BMcCl1
 15.32 Aerospry
 15.46 tigermaxi
 15.60 E-Cuber
 15.68 T1_M0
 15.77 [email protected]
 15.86 Kenneth Svendson
 15.89 oskarinn
 15.98 João Santos
 16.12 buzzteam4
 16.13 Tyler Fresh
 16.51 h2f
 16.55 PotatoesAreUs
 16.56 whatshisbucket
 16.58 MCuber
 16.63 sam596
 16.65 Oatch
 17.87 Bogdan
 17.94 KylerWoods
 17.96 Woodman567
 18.07 The Blockhead
 18.32 Lykos
 18.36 teboecubes
 18.67 obatake
 18.72 TipsterTrickster
 18.73 BJTheUnknown
 18.73 Jami Viljanen
 18.85 leudcfa
 19.07 muchacho
 19.52 speedcube.insta
 19.58 Nadav Rosett
 19.63 motionglitch
 19.89 kilwap147
 20.12 Duncan Bannon
 20.15 Deri Nata Wijaya
 20.25 Ghost Cuber
 20.29 epride17
 20.29 cytokid101
 20.50 Sue Doenim
 20.84 redoxxy
 20.93 Dynamic Waluigi
 20.98 NolanDoes2x2
 20.99 NathanaelCubes
 21.21 MartinN13
 21.93 Moreno van Rooijen
 22.27 Teemu
 22.34 Mike Hughey
 22.40 X cuber
 22.57 audiophile121
 22.67 theos
 22.71 Lumej
 22.74 FIREFOX229
 22.87 Ali161102
 22.88 mathwizard888
 23.04 oliviervlcube
 23.72 Petri Krzywacki
 23.95 VDel_234_
 24.03 kumato
 24.46 CubingRF
 24.67 Momedy
 24.79 EdubCubing
 24.81 Luke Messer
 25.02 Bubbagrub
 26.46 Vlogger088
 26.55 Thom S.
 26.94 dnguyen2204
 27.11 SpartanSailor
 27.33 kprox1994
 28.23 Prashant Saran
 29.19 RyuKagamine
 29.23 GTregay
 30.26 One Wheel
 32.13 J2
 32.48 Ecuasamurai
 34.62 Jacck
 35.58 Prem The Cuber
 36.84 MatsBergsten
 38.35 Lili Martin
 41.93 ToastasaurusCuber
 43.16 UtopiaCuber
 52.43 cougarscratch
 1:01.69 keebruce
*4x4x4*(116)

 31.71 cuberkid10
 32.39 lejitcuber
 33.34 Dream Cubing
 35.36 Khairur Rachim
 36.39 thecubingwizard
 38.98 ichcubegern
 39.26 Carterk
 40.69 Elf
 40.75 Ethan Horspool
 41.41 Jack Pfeifer
 41.55 TheDubDubJr
 42.75 Coastal Cubing
 43.08 DGCubes
 43.43 turtwig
 44.32 tdm
 44.58 CubicOreo
 44.60 Shadowjockey
 46.16 Jonsa87
 47.31 abunickabhi
 47.45 2016LAIL01
 47.80 [email protected]
 48.54 typo56
 48.57 DhruvA
 49.62 DaniëlKassab1
 50.17 Mcuber5
 50.75 AidanNoogie
 51.51 xyzzy
 51.61 Ianwubby
 51.61 sigalig
 52.09 Brendan Bakker
 52.16 MCuber
 52.51 Marcus Siu
 52.56 WorldoBlocks
 52.88 Jscuber
 52.97 Keroma12
 52.98 Tyler Fresh
 53.00 bacyril
 53.01 applezfall
 53.42 [email protected]
 53.63 RCTACameron
 54.46 João Santos
 54.70 Underwatercuber
 54.91 oskarinn
 55.32 Keenan Johnson
 55.64 Zeke Mackay
 56.44 T1_M0
 58.00 Katiedavies3103
 58.05 Sixstringcal
 58.37 Josh5271
 58.42 sam596
 58.73 OJ Cubing
 58.75 leomannen
 59.01 Moonwink Cuber
 59.19 2017LAMB06
 59.62 Kenneth Svendson
 59.69 Selkie
 1:00.18 obelisk477
 1:00.21 Glomnipotent
 1:00.35 buzzteam4
 1:01.91 Mark Boyanowski
 1:02.20 cubeshepherd
 1:02.72 h2f
 1:02.84 ARandomCuber
 1:05.15 JackPurdum
 1:05.85 The Blockhead
 1:07.19 PotatoesAreUs
 1:09.03 Bogdan
 1:11.64 epride17
 1:15.01 RobinCube
 1:15.11 tigermaxi
 1:16.21 leudcfa
 1:17.84 TipsterTrickster
 1:18.04 Lykos
 1:18.31 KylerWoods
 1:18.62 cytokid101
 1:19.63 ExultantCarn
 1:20.71 Aerospry
 1:22.65 audiophile121
 1:23.22 CubeStack_Official
 1:24.37 redoxxy
 1:25.14 Mike Hughey
 1:26.24 Momedy
 1:26.92 motionglitch
 1:27.31 Jami Viljanen
 1:27.74 Ghost Cuber
 1:27.83 kilwap147
 1:28.72 Bubbagrub
 1:31.11 One Wheel
 1:31.39 SpartanSailor
 1:33.68 Vlogger088
 1:37.26 VDel_234_
 1:37.71 Sue Doenim
 1:38.32 Zachie Chan
 1:42.77 Rubiksdude4144
 1:43.32 Teemu
 1:44.28 teboecubes
 1:44.91 theos
 1:46.32 Ali161102
 1:46.69 EdubCubing
 1:50.16 speedcube.insta
 1:54.06 MatsBergsten
 1:54.30 Dynamic Waluigi
 1:55.10 Jacck
 1:57.95 oliviervlcube
 1:59.67 Lumej
 2:01.42 GTregay
 2:04.53 MartinN13
 2:08.49 Lili Martin
 2:12.91 Woodman567
 2:13.40 Nadav Rosett
 2:14.51 kumato
 2:35.58 dnguyen2204
 2:39.93 [email protected]
 4:21.46 keebruce
 4:42.65 cougarscratch
 DNF TCCuber
*5x5x5*(81)

 59.06 lejitcuber
 1:04.14 Dream Cubing
 1:06.29 cuberkid10
 1:12.08 Elf
 1:13.48 ichcubegern
 1:14.01 Carterk
 1:15.27 thecubingwizard
 1:15.31 Khairur Rachim
 1:17.94 Shadowjockey
 1:19.95 TheDubDubJr
 1:21.09 turtwig
 1:22.23 Keroma12
 1:24.97 Jack Pfeifer
 1:29.97 sigalig
 1:31.14 abunickabhi
 1:31.16 [email protected]
 1:31.74 DGCubes
 1:33.19 DhruvA
 1:34.03 Mark Boyanowski
 1:34.53 Ethan Horspool
 1:35.84 Coastal Cubing
 1:37.29 xyzzy
 1:40.31 CubicOreo
 1:41.37 bacyril
 1:41.55 Katiedavies3103
 1:42.44 Ianwubby
 1:42.69 Mcuber5
 1:44.77 Brendan Bakker
 1:45.37 RCTACameron
 1:45.80 João Santos
 1:47.31 Sixstringcal
 1:47.75 tdm
 1:49.34 Jonsa87
 1:51.40 Kit Clement
 1:52.62 Selkie
 1:52.62 Marcus Siu
 1:53.19 Glomnipotent
 1:55.35 [email protected]
 1:55.89 applezfall
 1:57.30 MCuber
 1:57.79 obelisk477
 1:59.12 2016LAIL01
 1:59.26 T1_M0
 2:00.59 The Blockhead
 2:01.59 Kenneth Svendson
 2:01.64 OJ Cubing
 2:02.00 WorldoBlocks
 2:02.76 Alea
 2:04.95 Bogdan
 2:07.34 Underwatercuber
 2:07.62 sam596
 2:09.62 buzzteam4
 2:12.39 ARandomCuber
 2:12.93 cubeshepherd
 2:16.05 2017LAMB06
 2:20.92 Mike Hughey
 2:24.00 Jscuber
 2:28.36 Lykos
 2:30.99 KylerWoods
 2:33.41 Moonwink Cuber
 2:35.30 audiophile121
 2:36.77 One Wheel
 2:43.33 leudcfa
 2:48.09 redoxxy
 2:50.93 Sue Doenim
 2:56.39 Rubiksdude4144
 3:04.80 VDel_234_
 3:06.99 Jacck
 3:21.37 motionglitch
 3:34.12 cytokid101
 3:39.34 Lumej
 3:42.52 Ali161102
 3:43.17 MatsBergsten
 3:45.58 GTregay
 3:50.71 Lili Martin
 4:20.72 kumato
 6:43.90 cougarscratch
10:59.44 keebruce
 DNF EdubCubing
 DNF Zachie Chan
 DNF Aerospry
*6x6x6*(50)

 2:09.14 the super cuber
 2:18.13 thecubingwizard
 2:22.59 TheDubDubJr
 2:25.87 ichcubegern
 2:26.09 Shadowjockey
 2:29.83 Carterk
 2:29.95 Elf
 2:37.84 Jack Pfeifer
 2:47.11 sigalig
 2:49.10 bacyril
 2:54.85 Keroma12
 2:59.22 turtwig
 3:06.09 Ianwubby
 3:07.26 Mark Boyanowski
 3:09.49 [email protected]
 3:13.00 abunickabhi
 3:15.15 Coastal Cubing
 3:15.73 xyzzy
 3:18.44 Selkie
 3:26.15 DGCubes
 3:31.48 Sixstringcal
 3:31.56 Kit Clement
 3:35.08 DhruvA
 3:35.40 Katiedavies3103
 3:36.57 Marcus Siu
 3:49.83 The Blockhead
 3:52.33 buzzteam4
 3:52.76 Mcuber5
 3:53.08 T1_M0
 3:56.67 RCTACameron
 3:57.04 WorldoBlocks
 4:02.21 Alea
 4:06.20 cubeshepherd
 4:19.28 MCuber
 4:30.57 Kenneth Svendson
 4:36.74 Underwatercuber
 4:46.08 ARandomCuber
 4:49.48 One Wheel
 4:52.54 Jscuber
 4:54.83 Bogdan
 5:03.83 Mike Hughey
 5:19.48 Lykos
 5:36.97 Jacck
 5:44.83 sam596
 5:46.49 redoxxy
 6:47.50 Lili Martin
 7:13.23 MatsBergsten
 7:39.38 VDel_234_
 DNF Ali161102
 DNF keebruce
*7x7x7*(33)

 2:56.96 TheDubDubJr
 3:23.10 ichcubegern
 3:30.31 Shadowjockey
 3:35.38 Elf
 3:37.22 thecubingwizard
 4:03.61 bacyril
 4:18.76 sigalig
 4:21.45 Jack Pfeifer
 4:21.77 turtwig
 4:41.23 Ianwubby
 4:47.15 DhruvA
 4:48.30 DGCubes
 5:12.11 [email protected]
 5:22.86 abunickabhi
 5:23.14 Sixstringcal
 5:26.53 Katiedavies3103
 5:29.22 Selkie
 5:34.36 The Blockhead
 6:08.72 Mcuber5
 6:27.82 Kenneth Svendson
 6:37.79 buzzteam4
 6:54.76 One Wheel
 6:59.67 Underwatercuber
 7:05.82 cubeshepherd
 7:44.25 Jacck
 7:50.30 Bogdan
 8:56.69 redoxxy
 8:58.50 Mike Hughey
 9:55.64 Sue Doenim
 9:58.86 Jscuber
10:06.42 GTregay
 DNF MCuber
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(107)

 14.05 tdm
 14.19 Khairur Rachim
 15.18 ichcubegern
 15.21 lejitcuber
 16.52 Dream Cubing
 17.58 cuberkid10
 17.75 Jack Pfeifer
 17.84 Carterk
 17.93 CubicOreo
 18.16 TheDubDubJr
 18.25 thecubingwizard
 18.31 turtwig
 18.63 2016LAIL01
 18.86 Mcuber5
 19.55 applezfall
 19.71 typo56
 20.29 Jscuber
 20.51 2017LAMB06
 20.69 RCTACameron
 20.70 DhruvA
 20.77 speedcuber71
 20.97 typeman5
 21.13 MattheoDW
 21.15 sigalig
 21.53 [email protected]
 21.61 Ethan Horspool
 22.15 Elf
 22.21 ARandomCuber
 22.49 papasmurf
 22.98 Shadowjockey
 23.21 [email protected]
 23.63 abunickabhi
 24.20 WorldoBlocks
 24.26 DGCubes
 24.44 Mark Boyanowski
 24.71 Coastal Cubing
 24.82 xyzzy
 25.40 Glomnipotent
 25.52 ExultantCarn
 25.93 Ianwubby
 26.14 Sixstringcal
 26.30 Marcus Siu
 26.55 oskarinn
 27.09 muchacho
 27.18 JackPurdum
 27.48 leomannen
 27.57 Jonsa87
 27.69 T1_M0
 28.04 TasseRasse
 28.07 Aerospry
 28.54 Katiedavies3103
 28.77 MartinN13
 29.37 obelisk477
 29.46 Keroma12
 29.70 OJ Cubing
 29.95 Moreno van Rooijen
 29.98 Bogdan
 30.36 cubeshepherd
 31.50 [email protected]
 31.60 Lykos
 32.31 tigermaxi
 32.35 Josh5271
 33.08 Underwatercuber
 34.36 sam596
 35.75 Sue Doenim
 36.07 Kenneth Svendson
 36.52 ican97
 36.79 redoxxy
 36.98 leudcfa
 37.11 bacyril
 37.43 The Blockhead
 37.44 PotatoesAreUs
 38.06 MCuber
 38.42 Oatch
 38.89 E-Cuber
 40.24 [email protected]
 40.40 h2f
 41.04 Moonwink Cuber
 42.44 KylerWoods
 42.65 buzzteam4
 43.08 CubeStack_Official
 43.92 Bubbagrub
 44.34 Teemu
 44.86 Mike Hughey
 46.39 Rubiksdude4144
 46.46 Jami Viljanen
 48.03 kilwap147
 48.59 RyuKagamine
 51.68 Lumej
 53.06 Deri Nata Wijaya
 53.37 epride17
 57.54 NolanDoes2x2
 1:01.31 VDel_234_
 1:02.63 CubingRF
 1:03.73 Zachie Chan
 1:06.17 Thom S.
 1:07.51 Jacck
 1:08.32 Nadav Rosett
 1:08.37 Vlogger088
 1:12.10 EdubCubing
 1:22.08 Ecuasamurai
 1:26.88 kumato
 1:30.37 dnguyen2204
 1:31.73 SpartanSailor
 1:39.63 keebruce
 3:09.40 MatsBergsten
 DNF TCCuber
*3x3 with feet*(23)

 46.94 DhruvA
 58.47 Bubbagrub
 1:10.44 redoxxy
 1:15.02 T1_M0
 1:21.80 sigalig
 1:22.50 Kenneth Svendson
 1:31.14 typo56
 1:53.72 MartinN13
 1:56.76 Shadowjockey
 2:12.55 OJ Cubing
 2:24.29 Mike Hughey
 2:27.20 Underwatercuber
 2:44.93 Sue Doenim
 2:45.59 Jacck
 2:50.48 The Blockhead
 2:51.15 Sixstringcal
 2:52.41 abunickabhi
 2:56.70 Keenan Johnson
 3:52.10 Nadav Rosett
 4:28.27 Jscuber
 DNF EdubCubing
 DNF Jack Pfeifer
 DNF RyuKagamine
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(62)

 2.89 DhruvA
 4.99 MattheoDW
 5.12 RCTACameron
 5.76 Moonwink Cuber
 5.80 TheDubDubJr
 6.11 asacuber
 6.47 TCCuber
 6.51 turtwig
 7.77 applezfall
 8.04 thecubingwizard
 8.09 leomannen
 8.81 [email protected]
 12.02 sigalig
 13.79 ichcubegern
 13.81 Mark Boyanowski
 15.21 Underwatercuber
 15.39 ExultantCarn
 17.29 Competition Cuber
 18.76 OJ Cubing
 19.12 Vlogger088
 21.73 h2f
 21.96 abunickabhi
 22.38 typo56
 22.84 Jack Pfeifer
 23.42 Oatch
 24.24 oskarinn
 24.33 Shadowjockey
 24.50 2017LAMB06
 24.62 Keenan Johnson
 24.69 DGCubes
 25.22 Elf
 25.38 RobinCube
 26.88 [email protected]
 28.00 MatsBergsten
 28.91 MartinN13
 29.06 Mike Hughey
 29.58 Sixstringcal
 30.90 cuberkid10
 30.96 redoxxy
 31.99 Brendan Bakker
 32.56 Deri Nata Wijaya
 37.66 Lykos
 38.85 bacyril
 41.06 tdm
 41.33 Josh5271
 41.46 CubicOreo
 41.89 cubeshepherd
 45.28 SpartanSailor
 50.87 buzzteam4
 59.90 Bogdan
 1:02.74 TipsterTrickster
 1:08.91 whatshisbucket
 1:10.72 Rubiksdude4144
 1:22.94 [email protected]
 1:26.52 Jacck
 2:56.88 Glomnipotent
 4:17.87 AMCuber1618
 DNF EdubCubing
 DNF Katiedavies3103
 DNF MCuber
 DNF Bubbagrub
 DNF Mcuber5
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(50)

 26.75 sigalig
 29.14 Mark Boyanowski
 29.84 abunickabhi
 36.63 EdubCubing
 39.15 ican97
 47.38 Carterk
 52.52 h2f
 58.81 Underwatercuber
 58.85 Keenan Johnson
 1:00.21 T1_M0
 1:00.32 OJ Cubing
 1:10.32 typo56
 1:11.19 Elf
 1:12.84 TheDubDubJr
 1:15.20 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:20.66 Lykos
 1:25.44 MatsBergsten
 1:34.80 cubeshepherd
 1:35.55 obatake
 1:35.72 thecubingwizard
 1:43.48 CubicOreo
 1:45.03 Mike Hughey
 1:45.87 ichcubegern
 1:51.09 Sixstringcal
 1:51.84 Mcuber5
 2:01.69 tdm
 2:04.63 bacyril
 2:09.68 Shadowjockey
 2:22.42 Dream Cubing
 2:36.34 Brendan Bakker
 2:38.82 Jonsa87
 2:44.53 Oatch
 2:56.75 DhruvA
 3:11.04 Jacck
 3:43.36 Bogdan
 3:44.24 RCTACameron
 3:48.11 [email protected]
 4:01.47 Bubbagrub
 4:53.78 whatshisbucket
 4:56.92 Jack Pfeifer
 4:59.38 buzzteam4
 7:22.32 leudcfa
 7:31.46 SpartanSailor
 7:44.23 MCuber
 8:05.14 Glomnipotent
 DNF denthebro
 DNF Rubiksdude4144
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF Selkie
 DNF sam596
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(18)

 2:40.30 sigalig
 3:05.97 abunickabhi
 3:24.46 TCCuber
 3:53.27 Carterk
 5:43.77 MatsBergsten
 6:38.09 Mike Hughey
 7:05.80 Elf
 9:50.86 Jacck
10:31.00 Deri Nata Wijaya
25:16.98 Jonsa87
 DNF Jack Pfeifer
 DNF Lykos
 DNF Sixstringcal
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF ican97
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF h2f
 DNF Mcuber5
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(14)

 5:44.38 abunickabhi
 5:46.72 sigalig
11:01.46 MatsBergsten
11:56.04 Mike Hughey
15:42.35 Jacck
20:36.42 Dream Cubing
24:21.19 sam596
24:42.00 Deri Nata Wijaya
 DNF Jack Pfeifer
 DNF redoxxy
 DNF Carterk
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(9)

22:35.77 abunickabhi
40:40.71 Jacck
 DNF Jack Pfeifer
 DNF Underwatercuber
 DNF Sixstringcal
 DNF sigalig
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(9)

 DNF Jack Pfeifer
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF Underwatercuber
 DNF Sixstringcal
 DNF Carterk
 DNF sigalig
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(22)

41/46 (59:21)  Mark Boyanowski
37/42 (58:09)  kamilprzyb
41/50 (58:15)  the super cuber
35/42 (60:00)  sigalig
14/17 (42:14)  T1_M0
12/13 (50:40)  Underwatercuber
13/15 (52:40)  Deri Nata Wijaya
10/11 (35:13)  Carterk
8/10 (54:05)  MatsBergsten
8/10 (56:52)  Jacck
7/10 (20:15)  abunickabhi
3/3 (16:57)  Jonsa87
2/2 (15:26)  Jack Pfeifer
4/7 (10:19)  ican97
2/3 (17:45)  Bubbagrub
3/5 (23:20)  h2f
 DNF SpartanSailor
 DNF Shadowjockey
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF Bogdan
 DNF sam596
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Match the scramble*(36)

 35.56 sigalig
 41.98 thecubingwizard
 43.45 TheDubDubJr
 45.97 bacyril
 47.06 speedcuber71
 49.16 Elf
 53.90 Mark Boyanowski
 54.45 T1_M0
 1:01.84 ichcubegern
 1:05.71 Shadowjockey
 1:14.34 Underwatercuber
 1:16.32 [email protected]
 1:17.38 Bogdan
 1:20.14 The Blockhead
 1:23.92 Mike Hughey
 1:25.01 DhruvA
 1:35.70 Marcus Siu
 1:40.01 Jacck
 1:46.25 Ianwubby
 1:46.67 Sixstringcal
 1:53.94 sam596
 1:54.21 MatsBergsten
 2:10.55 Rubiksdude4144
 2:29.09 KylerWoods
 2:41.28 Kenneth Svendson
 3:11.87 Glomnipotent
 3:24.86 SpartanSailor
 6:15.68 Jscuber
 DNF Coastal Cubing
 DNF EdubCubing
 DNF Jack Pfeifer
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF MCuber
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF Keenan Johnson
 DNF keebruce
*2-3-4 Relay*(85)

 46.99 cuberkid10
 49.87 TheDubDubJr
 51.85 thecubingwizard
 55.14 Dream Cubing
 56.06 TCCuber
 56.31 turtwig
 56.42 ichcubegern
 57.62 Shadowjockey
 58.79 Competition Cuber
 59.53 Elf
 59.77 DhruvA
 59.88 tdm
 1:01.56 [email protected]
 1:05.62 Mcuber5
 1:06.88 xyzzy
 1:07.50 DaniëlKassab1
 1:08.25 abunickabhi
 1:09.22 Jack Pfeifer
 1:09.77 Coastal Cubing
 1:09.86 CubicOreo
 1:10.46 WorldoBlocks
 1:10.62 Jscuber
 1:12.32 sigalig
 1:13.38 Underwatercuber
 1:13.72 Jonsa87
 1:14.19 Marcus Siu
 1:14.50 MCuber
 1:15.14 Kenneth Svendson
 1:15.15 DGCubes
 1:16.05 bacyril
 1:16.22 applezfall
 1:17.29 [email protected]
 1:19.10 obelisk477
 1:19.33 RCTACameron
 1:20.59 Moonwink Cuber
 1:20.98 2017LAMB06
 1:21.55 JackPurdum
 1:22.05 Ianwubby
 1:22.32 cubeshepherd
 1:22.84 ExultantCarn
 1:23.05 Josh5271
 1:23.33 Mark Boyanowski
 1:26.63 OJ Cubing
 1:27.51 sam596
 1:28.31 ARandomCuber
 1:28.40 buzzteam4
 1:30.60 h2f
 1:31.22 Glomnipotent
 1:33.04 TasseRasse
 1:33.83 Lykos
 1:35.37 Sixstringcal
 1:37.39 leudcfa
 1:37.75 Bogdan
 1:39.15 The Blockhead
 1:46.56 CubeStack_Official
 1:51.80 cytokid101
 1:53.57 Rubiksdude4144
 1:53.68 Vlogger088
 1:53.79 Ghost Cuber
 1:55.68 KylerWoods
 2:01.01 Zachie Chan
 2:04.36 EdubCubing
 2:13.67 Mike Hughey
 2:14.28 SpartanSailor
 2:18.33 MartinN13
 2:18.84 theos
 2:20.78 Teemu
 2:22.50 VDel_234_
 2:23.76 Nadav Rosett
 2:25.69 One Wheel
 2:26.94 speedcube.insta
 2:35.19 kumato
 2:36.07 Lumej
 2:39.19 Dynamic Waluigi
 2:41.18 Ali161102
 2:41.31 Woodman567
 2:46.52 GTregay
 2:54.01 oliviervlcube
 2:59.49 Jacck
 3:30.85 WillyTheWizard
 3:32.00 MatsBergsten
 3:49.07 Lili Martin
 4:12.07 dnguyen2204
 4:28.39 cougarscratch
 5:08.61 keebruce
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(55)

 2:05.33 Elf
 2:08.86 thecubingwizard
 2:11.29 Shadowjockey
 2:12.73 ichcubegern
 2:17.47 TheDubDubJr
 2:24.67 TCCuber
 2:31.73 sigalig
 2:34.80 [email protected]
 2:37.31 DaniëlKassab1
 2:37.86 turtwig
 2:38.65 DGCubes
 2:42.56 abunickabhi
 2:46.03 CubicOreo
 2:47.97 Jack Pfeifer
 2:51.04 WorldoBlocks
 2:53.76 [email protected]
 2:54.59 DhruvA
 2:57.28 Mark Boyanowski
 3:01.17 Mcuber5
 3:03.50 Coastal Cubing
 3:03.92 bacyril
 3:10.40 RCTACameron
 3:10.94 xyzzy
 3:14.46 The Blockhead
 3:17.13 Marcus Siu
 3:17.34 OJ Cubing
 3:20.35 Underwatercuber
 3:23.15 Sixstringcal
 3:24.93 applezfall
 3:26.54 Glomnipotent
 3:28.11 MCuber
 3:32.98 Jscuber
 3:34.75 sam596
 3:35.98 cubeshepherd
 3:36.09 Bogdan
 3:36.10 obelisk477
 3:37.65 2017LAMB06
 3:40.03 buzzteam4
 3:43.38 Kenneth Svendson
 3:55.31 ARandomCuber
 4:09.99 Lykos
 4:10.43 leudcfa
 4:17.63 KylerWoods
 4:27.35 Mike Hughey
 4:50.97 theos
 5:03.94 cytokid101
 5:14.96 VDel_234_
 5:26.04 Ali161102
 6:12.66 Jacck
 6:46.73 MatsBergsten
 6:50.83 Lumej
 7:12.52 GTregay
 7:24.16 Lili Martin
 9:16.93 Zachie Chan
14:36.17 keebruce
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(32)

 4:09.66 TheDubDubJr
 4:09.99 thecubingwizard
 4:22.62 ichcubegern
 4:43.45 Elf
 4:46.86 Shadowjockey
 5:20.69 Jack Pfeifer
 5:21.34 sigalig
 5:49.44 [email protected]
 5:59.79 bacyril
 6:02.85 abunickabhi
 6:03.42 DGCubes
 6:22.62 xyzzy
 6:30.45 DhruvA
 6:34.89 Mark Boyanowski
 6:39.75 [email protected]
 6:42.29 Marcus Siu
 6:45.32 WorldoBlocks
 7:19.26 Sixstringcal
 7:23.30 The Blockhead
 7:39.59 Mcuber5
 7:50.63 Kenneth Svendson
 8:05.76 Underwatercuber
 8:27.57 cubeshepherd
 8:44.55 Bogdan
 8:56.43 Jscuber
 9:14.55 turtwig
 9:27.57 Mike Hughey
 9:59.39 Lykos
11:33.81 Jacck
13:39.63 MatsBergsten
15:21.42 VDel_234_
37:03.12 keebruce
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(23)

 7:29.11 TheDubDubJr
 7:58.39 thecubingwizard
 8:07.17 Elf
 8:17.42 ichcubegern
 8:22.61 Shadowjockey
 9:48.44 bacyril
 9:56.07 sigalig
10:11.67 turtwig
11:25.43 [email protected]
11:42.83 Jack Pfeifer
11:55.15 DhruvA
12:03.05 abunickabhi
12:39.62 The Blockhead
12:40.49 Mcuber5
14:50.69 WorldoBlocks
14:56.15 Kenneth Svendson
15:21.31 cubeshepherd
15:43.56 Underwatercuber
16:16.59 Bogdan
17:32.10 Mike Hughey
19:15.03 Jacck
19:57.32 Jscuber
25:40.01 Lili Martin
*MiniGuildford*(26)

 4:25.46 thecubingwizard
 4:29.36 TheDubDubJr
 4:33.21 Elf
 4:44.13 Shadowjockey
 4:53.80 ichcubegern
 5:29.17 DGCubes
 5:32.72 Jonsa87
 5:52.32 Jack Pfeifer
 6:01.41 Coastal Cubing
 6:02.23 DhruvA
 6:17.67 Mcuber5
 6:19.39 CubicOreo
 6:24.72 bacyril
 6:51.07 Marcus Siu
 7:01.44 Sixstringcal
 7:28.93 Underwatercuber
 7:38.94 cubeshepherd
 8:21.00 OJ Cubing
 8:42.05 Jscuber
 8:46.81 buzzteam4
 9:09.37 PotatoesAreUs
 9:40.95 Sue Doenim
 9:53.04 sam596
11:29.07 Mike Hughey
12:04.91 redoxxy
12:29.89 Jacck
*Kilominx*(23)

 27.06 TheDubDubJr
 30.89 DGCubes
 33.47 Elf
 34.48 ichcubegern
 38.95 bacyril
 39.95 CubeStack_Official
 41.51 DhruvA
 42.72 Shadowjockey
 42.77 xyzzy
 43.67 CubicOreo
 45.66 cubeshepherd
 51.54 oskarinn
 52.37 Sixstringcal
 59.61 sigalig
 1:06.50 Mike Hughey
 1:08.85 Coastal Cubing
 1:46.00 Lykos
 2:41.45 SpartanSailor
 5:56.17 MatsBergsten
 8:23.17 Jacck
 DNF Jack Pfeifer
 DNF Underwatercuber
 DNF Moreno van Rooijen
*Skewb*(92)

 2.51 lejitcuber
 2.96 MattheoDW
 3.39 Carterk
 3.67 Jack Pfeifer
 4.28 asacuber
 4.64 applezfall
 5.40 CubicOreo
 5.42 DhruvA
 5.44 Marcus Siu
 5.44 João Santos
 5.72 [email protected]
 5.74 Katiedavies3103
 5.81 [email protected]
 5.82 Zeke Mackay
 5.82 Elf
 5.87 2016LAIL01
 5.88 leomannen
 5.91 thecubingwizard
 5.93 TheDubDubJr
 5.93 TipsterTrickster
 5.98 typo56
 6.16 cubeshepherd
 6.16 Shadowjockey
 6.48 Jonsa87
 6.54 Competition Cuber
 6.55 Rubiksdude4144
 6.56 [email protected]
 6.64 cuberkid10
 6.69 Dream Cubing
 6.74 mihnea3000
 6.84 Sixstringcal
 6.86 DGCubes
 6.96 Josh5271
 7.01 DaniëlKassab1
 7.18 epride17
 7.72 oliviervlcube
 7.80 CornerCutter
 8.00 leudcfa
 8.09 Vlogger088
 8.12 ichcubegern
 8.34 sam596
 8.34 TasseRasse
 8.47 bacyril
 8.59 oskarinn
 8.65 MartinN13
 8.67 2017LAMB06
 8.73 Coastal Cubing
 9.00 WorldoBlocks
 9.03 Lykos
 9.05 MCuber
 9.24 AidanNoogie
 9.69 Teemu
 9.75 buzzteam4
 9.86 Jscuber
 9.86 tigermaxi
 10.05 Bubbagrub
 10.10 Keenan Johnson
 10.21 whatshisbucket
 10.39 Underwatercuber
 10.46 YY
 10.55 Ghost Cuber
 10.57 SpartanSailor
 10.58 ARandomCuber
 10.59 Mark Boyanowski
 10.73 Ianwubby
 10.93 NolanDoes2x2
 11.05 The Blockhead
 11.46 xyzzy
 11.69 RobinCube
 12.00 Bogdan
 12.23 OJ Cubing
 12.25 EdubCubing
 12.34 [email protected]
 12.95 theos
 13.09 Mcuber5
 13.27 Momedy
 13.35 teboecubes
 13.58 Kenneth Svendson
 13.88 RCTACameron
 13.97 JackPurdum
 15.22 Sue Doenim
 15.74 PotatoesAreUs
 15.98 sigalig
 15.99 Nadav Rosett
 16.46 redoxxy
 16.80 Woodman567
 17.10 Moreno van Rooijen
 21.11 Dynamic Waluigi
 22.00 Jacck
 23.11 Mike Hughey
 24.23 MatsBergsten
 40.18 keebruce
*Clock*(46)

 7.03 Underwatercuber
 8.34 ARandomCuber
 8.35 TheDubDubJr
 8.94 sam596
 9.84 T1_M0
 9.99 MartinN13
 10.92 mihnea3000
 12.09 redoxxy
 12.35 buzzteam4
 12.40 Mcuber5
 12.52 typo56
 12.84 PotatoesAreUs
 12.92 MCuber
 13.35 Jack Pfeifer
 13.76 Jonsa87
 14.32 Shadowjockey
 14.71 Coastal Cubing
 14.88 OJ Cubing
 15.06 [email protected]om
 15.11 cubeshepherd
 15.24 bacyril
 15.52 Kenneth Svendson
 16.46 RyuKagamine
 16.60 Katiedavies3103
 17.28 The Blockhead
 17.39 Marcus Siu
 17.41 Ianwubby
 17.62 ichcubegern
 18.33 Elf
 18.35 DhruvA
 18.38 Sixstringcal
 20.08 Lykos
 21.10 Mike Hughey
 22.50 [email protected]
 24.54 sigalig
 24.59 CubicOreo
 25.21 Jacck
 26.07 oskarinn
 32.31 obelisk477
 32.36 Ghost Cuber
 38.37 Teemu
 59.86 Nadav Rosett
 DNF TipsterTrickster
 DNF Aerospry
 DNF João Santos
 DNF TCCuber
*Pyraminx*(104)

 2.51 applezfall
 3.22 [email protected]
 3.37 Ghost Cuber
 3.46 RobinCube
 3.50 lejitcuber
 3.55 DGCubes
 3.61 2016LAIL01
 3.87 CornerCutter
 4.04 asacuber
 4.13 MattheoDW
 4.16 the super cuber
 4.20 DaniëlKassab1
 4.30 João Santos
 4.45 [email protected]
 4.48 CubicOreo
 4.48 DhruvA
 4.66 thecubingwizard
 4.75 typo56
 4.89 oliviervlcube
 4.94 TheDubDubJr
 5.23 Jack Pfeifer
 5.23 cuberkid10
 5.24 Shadowjockey
 5.31 T1_M0
 5.39 WorldoBlocks
 5.46 Rubiksdude4144
 5.97 ichcubegern
 6.04 E-Cuber
 6.10 Elf
 6.13 bacyril
 6.17 cubeshepherd
 6.39 MartinN13
 6.42 leomannen
 6.56 Mcuber5
 6.64 Lewis
 6.72 Dream Cubing
 7.10 MCuber
 7.21 oskarinn
 7.26 Marcus Siu
 7.36 speedcuber71
 7.36 Keenan Johnson
 7.42 ExultantCarn
 7.56 Jonsa87
 7.66 YY
 7.73 Nadav Rosett
 7.78 X cuber
 7.81 Katiedavies3103
 7.83 Glomnipotent
 7.84 Teemu
 7.99 Moonwink Cuber
 7.99 [email protected]
 8.04 Aerospry
 8.16 Jscuber
 8.25 TasseRasse
 8.39 NathanaelCubes
 8.39 NolanDoes2x2
 8.47 Coastal Cubing
 8.90 tigermaxi
 8.92 AidanNoogie
 8.96 abunickabhi
 8.97 Underwatercuber
 9.04 redoxxy
 9.06 2017LAMB06
 9.10 RCTACameron
 9.11 buzzteam4
 9.28 Lykos
 9.42 [email protected]
 9.45 Sixstringcal
 9.53 Kenneth Svendson
 9.66 teboecubes
 9.68 sigalig
 10.05 Ianwubby
 10.36 Vlogger088
 10.61 kumato
 10.93 The Blockhead
 11.49 ARandomCuber
 12.01 sam596
 12.02 EdubCubing
 12.43 CubeStack_Official
 12.72 Sue Doenim
 12.86 Brendan Bakker
 12.88 PotatoesAreUs
 13.03 OJ Cubing
 13.52 Ali161102
 13.70 Oatch
 13.84 CubingRF
 14.07 theos
 14.44 Ecuasamurai
 14.55 Momedy
 14.88 Jacck
 15.98 Woodman567
 16.49 cytokid101
 16.57 UtopiaCuber
 17.03 Mike Hughey
 17.93 Lumej
 18.57 JackPurdum
 18.96 ToastasaurusCuber
 19.95 GTregay
 20.23 WillyTheWizard
 22.12 VDel_234_
 22.38 dnguyen2204
 24.49 SpartanSailor
 30.60 keebruce
 1:00.00 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(59)

 50.41 Elf
 52.82 Isaac Lai
 56.03 lejitcuber
 57.42 thecubingwizard
 1:05.26 TheDubDubJr
 1:06.38 Carterk
 1:06.85 Dream Cubing
 1:07.13 CubeStack_Official
 1:09.76 [email protected]
 1:10.56 Jonsa87
 1:11.06 AidanNoogie
 1:14.83 ichcubegern
 1:16.14 DhruvA
 1:19.89 Jack Pfeifer
 1:21.00 Shadowjockey
 1:22.14 Josh5271
 1:29.09 bacyril
 1:29.89 Mark Boyanowski
 1:32.30 applezfall
 1:32.87 Mcuber5
 1:34.69 CubicOreo
 1:35.63 xyzzy
 1:35.95 whatshisbucket
 1:43.47 cubeshepherd
 1:44.29 ARandomCuber
 1:45.99 2016LAIL01
 1:47.28 MCuber
 1:48.97 [email protected]
 1:51.45 Sixstringcal
 1:55.04 The Blockhead
 1:59.58 Jscuber
 2:01.62 Ghost Cuber
 2:02.01 sigalig
 2:03.28 Marcus Siu
 2:07.61 Bogdan
 2:07.78 Keroma12
 2:08.07 leudcfa
 2:10.57 Underwatercuber
 2:12.14 Coastal Cubing
 2:12.99 oskarinn
 2:19.90 abunickabhi
 2:20.08 GTregay
 2:20.37 Selkie
 2:35.85 redoxxy
 2:51.67 Thom S.
 3:03.02 Nadav Rosett
 3:05.04 RCTACameron
 3:10.39 Mike Hughey
 3:19.05 cytokid101
 3:25.03 Lykos
 3:25.39 Jacck
 3:40.28 Momedy
 3:56.36 Rubiksdude4144
 7:17.77 SpartanSailor
 8:46.61 keebruce
 DNF EdubCubing
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF MartinN13
 DNF MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(71)

 8.56 Carterk
 8.67 Sixstringcal
 9.99 Jack Pfeifer
 11.05 thecubingwizard
 11.21 speedcuber71
 11.23 Zeke Mackay
 11.48 Marcus Siu
 12.10 obatake
 12.17 Isaac Lai
 12.20 Shadowjockey
 12.62 lejitcuber
 14.11 cuberkid10
 15.76 MattheoDW
 17.51 TheDubDubJr
 18.25 typo56
 18.28 DGCubes
 18.41 Competition Cuber
 18.94 sigalig
 19.15 AidanNoogie
 19.40 Jonsa87
 19.81 asacuber
 20.16 Thom S.
 21.83 ichcubegern
 21.86 CubicOreo
 23.00 leomannen
 23.48 Josh5271
 23.91 Dream Cubing
 24.76 oskarinn
 25.22 [email protected]
 25.84 Mark Boyanowski
 27.97 Underwatercuber
 28.12 Elf
 28.17 DhruvA
 29.33 bacyril
 29.74 mihnea3000
 29.93 cubeshepherd
 30.07 Mcuber5
 30.53 papasmurf
 30.60 Ghost Cuber
 30.79 Coastal Cubing
 31.92 MCuber
 32.10 João Santos
 32.32 2017LAMB06
 32.46 Katiedavies3103
 32.66 MartinN13
 32.94 WorldoBlocks
 34.22 Keenan Johnson
 34.79 xyzzy
 35.59 Rubiksdude4144
 37.62 OJ Cubing
 38.57 sam596
 38.57 DaniëlKassab1
 39.19 Bubbagrub
 39.63 Bogdan
 40.60 ARandomCuber
 41.53 buzzteam4
 41.74 leudcfa
 42.63 TasseRasse
 43.57 Sue Doenim
 43.58 [email protected]
 45.31 Mike Hughey
 46.36 Jscuber
 49.99 redoxxy
 57.27 Lykos
 1:04.84 Moreno van Rooijen
 1:11.87 Jacck
 1:17.42 Teemu
 1:25.52 theos
 1:41.99 cytokid101
 1:48.76 Kenneth Svendson
 DNF TCCuber
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(34)

26 TheDubDubJr
27 ColorfulPockets
27 the super cuber
31 theos
32 Bogdan
33 Bubbagrub
35 T1_M0
38 Killernerd24
38 Mike Hughey
40 sigalig
43 Underwatercuber
43 applezfall
43 DhruvA
44 h2f
46 RCTACameron
48 Jonsa87
48 Jacck
51 abunickabhi
51 Kenneth Svendson
52 MCuber
56 Rubiksdude4144
57 MartinN13
58 Vlogger088
61 Josh5271
64 dnguyen2204
68 Coastal Cubing
69 Jack Pfeifer
77 EdubCubing
DNF  AMCuber1618
DNF  Shadowjockey
DNF  keebruce
DNF  Sue Doenim
DNF  arbivara
DNF  Mcuber5

*Contest results*

1450 TheDubDubJr
1350 thecubingwizard
1328 Jack Pfeifer
1303 Elf
1262 ichcubegern
1261 Shadowjockey
1237 DhruvA
1221 sigalig
1017 abunickabhi
1012 CubicOreo
1011 Underwatercuber
1007 DGCubes
996 Mcuber5
964 bacyril
944 Sixstringcal
940 applezfall
940 [email protected]
934 lejitcuber
927 cuberkid10
920 Dream Cubing
908 Marcus Siu
894 Jonsa87
881 Carterk
862 Mark Boyanowski
861 Coastal Cubing
856 turtwig
817 RCTACameron
816 cubeshepherd
785 typo56
785 Jscuber
774 [email protected]
721 MCuber
720 WorldoBlocks
693 MattheoDW
686 2016LAIL01
681 xyzzy
676 tdm
667 [email protected]
664 2017LAMB06
644 Katiedavies3103
637 T1_M0
633 Ianwubby
626 ARandomCuber
623 leomannen
614 oskarinn
612 Khairur Rachim
590 DaniëlKassab1
588 asacuber
585 Bogdan
574 OJ Cubing
573 The Blockhead
573 buzzteam4
568 Josh5271
567 Kenneth Svendson
560 sam596
555 Mike Hughey
547 Lykos
545 Ethan Horspool
544 Rubiksdude4144
538 AidanNoogie
530 ExultantCarn
523 Competition Cuber
511 MartinN13
509 the super cuber
501 Keenan Johnson
497 Zeke Mackay
496 Moonwink Cuber
495 Glomnipotent
454 Brendan Bakker
434 obelisk477
434 Jacck
431 leudcfa
430 Keroma12
430 João Santos
430 redoxxy
424 speedcuber71
417 h2f
415 [email protected]
414 TasseRasse
414 RobinCube
408 Ghost Cuber
391 CubeStack_Official
364 papasmurf
359 JackPurdum
349 CornerCutter
326 Selkie
325 MatsBergsten
325 tigermaxi
321 Nadav Rosett
318 typeman5
312 Vlogger088
307 Teemu
305 Aerospry
299 PotatoesAreUs
293 Sue Doenim
293 Jack Pfiefer
292 Zac04attack
280 E-Cuber
274 Deri Nata Wijaya
272 Bubbagrub
266 Oatch
259 EdubCubing
254 TipsterTrickster
250 cytokid101
248 KylerWoods
245 TCCuber
242 oliviervlcube
239 ican97
233 whatshisbucket
226 epride17
224 SpartanSailor
223 NolanDoes2x2
217 theos
213 Mackenzie Dy
204 Zachie Chan
203 Leo Annett
195 teboecubes
176 VDel_234_
170 obatake
168 kumato
167 Ali161102
160 Tyler Fresh
159 Jami Viljanen
159 Moreno van Rooijen
155 motionglitch
150 NathanaelCubes
150 thejerber44
149 Woodman567
149 Mollerz
147 mihnea3000
144 Momedy
140 Lumej
138 Duncan Bannon
134 GenTheThief
129 Isaac Lai
128 One Wheel
127 Dynamic Waluigi
125 muchacho
123 CubingRF
121 LostGent
119 speedcube.insta
113 kilwap147
111 GTregay
110 Thom S.
106 audiophile121
102 DumplingMaster
102 denthebro
100 Lewis
99 X cuber
97 YY
91 dnguyen2204
89 keebruce
88 Kit Clement
85 BMcCl1
72 Lili Martin
71 RyuKagamine
64 Alea
62 Ecuasamurai
60 BJTheUnknown
47 kamilprzyb
43 ColorfulPockets
37 Killernerd24
34 FIREFOX229
32 WillyTheWizard
32 mathwizard888
31 J2
31 Prem The Cuber
31 cougarscratch
30 Petri Krzywacki
27 AMCuber1618
25 ToastasaurusCuber
24 Luke Messer
20 UtopiaCuber
19 FireCuber
18 kprox1994
17 Prashant Saran
16 arbivara
13 Justin Miner


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 20, 2018)

My times: 

*2x2: *(6.02) 7.55 (10.24) 10.06 7.53 = *8.38
*
Please still add me in. I think I made it in before the gift card.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 20, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> My times:
> 
> *2x2: *(6.02) 7.55 (10.24) 10.06 7.53 = *8.38
> *
> Please still add me in. I think I made it in before the gift card.


OK


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 20, 2018)

Time for the Cubicle Gift Card Lottery. Less chance than ever (1/178 instead of 1/177 ).

We speed up the Wheel of Fortune, it's whirling and then slowing and finally stopping at 138.
Who can the lucky competitor be? Check check..., it is *muchacho!! Congratulations!*


----------

